# Preñada



## Mannagryn

Otra pregunta de Suecia: ¿Qué valor tiene la palabra "preñada" dicha de una mujer? Tenía entendido que suena bastante mal, pero acabo de encontrar un artículo de La Jornada de Méxiko con el subtítulo: Regresará a la escuela menor violada y preñada en Sinaloa.


----------



## aceituna

Preñada significa embarazada, encinta.

En España preñada se suele utilizar más para los animales, por eso suena algo raro usarlo para las mujeres (lo más usado es embarazada). 

No sé cómo es el uso en otros países...

Saludos.


----------



## Mannagryn

"...por eso suena algo raro usarlo para las mujeres" 

Lo que me interesa es si suena mal, despectivo. O sólo "raro".


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Mannagryn. El mapa del castellano es enorme: la misma palabra que en un lugar tiene connotaciones positivas en otro está cargada de alusiones negativas. 

En Argentina _preñada_ por _embarazada_ suena raro, tal como señala aceituna de España. Raro, "del campo", anacrónico... 

En referencia a tu pregunta, cabe esperar la opinión de mexicanos, ¿no?

¡Suerte!


----------



## Namarne

Hola. De acuerdo con lo anterior. 
De todos modos, parece una frase de una noticia, en la que se habla de una menor violada. Así pues, podría ser que el o la periodista hubiera empleado una palabra que le ha sonado más "fuerte", para dar mayor énfasis (a lo execrable del crimen) o mayor dramatismo (a la situación). 
(Quería apuntarlo porque Mannagryn insiste en preguntar si suena despectivo. Yo creo que podría ser despectivo, pero no pienso que sea la voluntad de quien lo ha escrito, por lo que comentaba antes. Tampoco digo que sea un acierto estilístico.)


----------



## Mannagryn

Namarne said:


> parece una frase de una noticia, en la que se habla de una menor violada. Así pues, podría ser que el o la periodista hubiera empleado una palabra que le ha sonado más "fuerte", para dar mayor énfasis (a lo execrable del crimen) o mayor dramatismo (a la situación).
> ...  Tampoco digo que sea un acierto estilístico.)



Tengo claro, que tal como dice Ushuaia, "la misma palabra que en un lugar tiene connotaciones positivas en otro está cargado de alusiones negativas". Por eso sería interesante saber la diferencia entre un país y otro. Lo de La Jornada fue sólo un ejemplo de como se puede emplear la palabra "preñada" en México.


----------



## Alice.F

A mi me consta que este termino tiene sí una connotación negativa, pero no necesariamente hacia la mujer en cuestión. Más que nada, se utiliza cuando por algún motivo el embarazo es un problema. Por ejemplo, cuando un hombre se despide de una mujer tras dejarla embarazada, se dice que la dejó preñada... Sin embargo no es frecuente, pero a veces sí se escucha, ¿no? 
En el caso del articulo de La Jornada, supongo que la intención sea dar la idea que, de hecho, la chica ha sido tratada de animal.


----------



## sogato

Desde mi punto de vista es una palabra que suena un poco "fuerte", no es exactamente negativa pero quizás sí que es un poco "tosca o basta", por el hecho de que se aplica habitualmente a animales. Me imagino que en este caso en concreto la usaron por el hecho de que fue violada.

Aunque en líneas generales yo diría que la podrías oir de gente que habitualmente utiliza palabrotas al hablar, es agresiva en el lenguaje, machista en su forma de ver la vida, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

A mi me suena bastante pesada esa palabra. Si se usa por acá pero sería normal en animales, para una mujer, pues, es un poco despectiva.


----------



## rocioteag

Pues en México no es asi... se utiliza mucho, sobre todo en las zonas rurales....y no se ve mal.

El artículo en cuestión habla de dejarla preñada para hacer énfasis en un embaraza no deseado.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Vaya que que sí suena mal por aquí. En Chile, se usaría _preñada_ en situaciones en las que se quisiera ser despectivo o derechamente insultante como en el ejemplo que daba Alice.F (#7).
Sin embargo, esta expresión, en ciertos contextos, tiene carácter humorístico. Por ejemplo, imagino a la propia embarazada hablando con sus amigas en un bar y riendo decir que está _preñada_ (ella no bebe alcohol, claro está ).

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

De acuerdo con Aviador.
Pero yo creo que ni la propia interesada lo diría acá en Chile (tendría que ser MUY en broma)
El término es despectivo y derechamente insultante; se usa para los animales.
Saludos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

rocioteag said:


> Pues en México no es asi... se utiliza mucho, sobre todo en las zonas rurales....y no se ve mal.
> 
> El artículo en cuestión habla de dejarla preñada para hacer énfasis en un embaraza no deseado.


  Solo para confirmar  lo que dice Rocio,  en el centro de México se utiliza para dar énfasis cuando es un embarazo no deseado o para dar a notar la conducta irresponsable del hombre que abandona a la mujer después de embarazarla.
Saludos


----------



## Josefa

Hola: Creo que utilizaría "preñada" sólo de manera despectiva o más bien ligera, lo común es "embarazada", aunque el embarazo tal haya sido producto de una violación. Preñada es para referirse a los animales.


----------



## Mannagryn

Muchas racias por las respuestas. He aprendido muchísimo  sobre el uso de la palabra "preñada" en los distintos países.


----------



## falbala84

Por aquí no suena tan despectivo, más bien es coloquial, pero no suena mal.


----------



## Argónida

De acuerdo con Falbala. Aquí no es despectivo y se usa mucho. De hecho las mujeres lo dicen de sí mismas "estoy preñá". Quizá es verdad que no se usa en según que contextos más formales, o en un libro sobre embarazadas, pero coloquialmente sí.


----------



## Josefa

Está bien, son las diferencias sociales de país en país. He vivido en España y se que el lenguaje es mucho más directo, aqui en Chile, especialmente en Provincias, el lenguaje cuida mucho las formas en todos los niveles sociales. Como les digo, son las diferencias sociolectales. En todo caso convenimos que "preñada" es informal, lo que si es definitivo para el idioma español de españa y américa.


----------



## nvilla

Les invito a que visiten la página de la Real Academia Española donde podrán ver que de la palabra embarazada se refiere al usuario a la palabra preñada lo que indica que utilizar la palabra preñada es correcto. Mas aun esta palabra no debiera tener connotación negativa ya que se refiere tanto a mujeres como a animales.


----------



## Vampiro

nvilla said:


> Les invito a que visiten la página de la Real Academia Española donde podrán ver que de la palabra embarazada se refiere al usuario a la palabra preñada lo que indica que utilizar la palabra preñada es correcto. Mas aun esta palabra no debiera tener connotación negativa ya que se refiere tanto a mujeres como a animales.


No debiera. Pero tiene.
Ya está dicho, en Chile sólo se puede usar en broma, o cuando el nivel de amistad te permite decir cualquier cosa.
Si te refieres a una mujer diciendo que “está preñada”, te arriesgas a cualquier reacción que vaya entre una mirada medio torcida hasta un soplamocos por parte del marido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## oa2169

Puede que *preñada* suene raro o tenga otras conotaciones no deseables para una mujer, pero porqué la palabra *preñez *no me suena tan mal?, antes bien, me gusta, hasta le encuentro poesía.


----------



## Erreconerre

Mannagryn said:


> Otra pregunta de Suecia: ¿Qué valor tiene la palabra "preñada" dicha de una mujer? Tenía entendido que suena bastante mal, pero acabo de encontrar un artículo de La Jornada de Méxiko con el subtítulo: Regresará a la escuela menor violada y preñada en Sinaloa.


 
En el norte de México la palabra "preñada" es una palabra de uso común y no tiene nada de despectivo. Tiene el mismo sentido que "embarazada" y se aplica a las personas del género femenino, no sólo a los animales. "Preñez" tiene el mismo sentido que "embarazo".

Para mi gusto, es una palabra muy bonita porque etimológicamente significa "impregnada".


----------



## Fernando

Contra lo que he oído de algú hablante español, como alguien diga que mi hermana está preñada, le pego. 

Ahora en serio: En España, normalmente se utiliza para animales. Si se oye de personas es, o en broma, o en sentido negativo (por ejemplo, porque se está queriendo dar a entender que el embarazo no era deseado).


----------



## El peruano

No que preñez sea específico para animales, es solo que tenemos la costumbre de asociar una palabra a un posible significado, y por mero prejuicio ya decidimos que nos están insultando.
Entre otras palabras tenemos también COITO, ÓSCULO, etc....


----------



## Fernando

El peruano said:


> tenemos la costumbre de asociar una palabra a un posible significado,



Y a esa costumbre le llamamos idioma.



El peruano said:


> Entre otras palabras tenemos también COITO, ÓSCULO, etc....



Mientras que para animales usamos cópula o cubrición y morreo (ésta última, en España).


----------



## El peruano

no me digas que tu idioma es alimentado a prejuicios ....
es verdad que la frase suelta sería el idoma, pero tomando una parte de la frase que escribí .. ¿....?


----------



## Fernando

Pues sí. Mi idioma está alimentado a base de prejuicios. 

Como la gente tiene el prejuicio de llamar a una chica de buen ver "guapa" yo (si no te importa) voy a llamar "guapa" a las chicas que a mí me gustan. Podría llamarlas "buenorras", "macizas", "tías buenas" o "tetonas", pero como existe el prejuicio de que esas palabras sólo se emplean cuando sientes un real desprecio hacia la niña en cuestión, pues igual la chica sigue ese prejuicio y me manda a tomar por..., cosa que a mí (prejuicioso donde los haya) tiende a no gustarme.

Dicho todo esto (que, por supuesto, es broma y sin ánimo de ofender) sigo recomendando que en casi todo el mundo hispanohablante, excepto en los sitios que se han apuntado (al menos, Norte de México) se utilice "embarazada" en lugar de "preñada", a ver si os vais a encontrar con una prejuiciada.


----------



## nvilla

Yo recomiendo que utilicemos la palabra correcta para evitar continuar atrofiando el idioma innecesariamente. Yo la utilizaré y al que me pregunte lo referiré al diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## cachomero

Hola,

Es cierto, en España utilizamos preñada para referirnos a una mujer. El hecho de que lo utilicemos en contextos no despectivos es resultado de una normalización de dicho sentido despectivo. En España se utiliza tanto que la utilización repetida acaba vaciando este término de su sentido despectivo, lo cual viene reforzado por una asunción de dicho caracter despectivo por parte del hablante. La verdad es que en España tenemos una especial afición por la provocación... Alguien podría decir _dejé a mi mujer preñada_ (como una vaca, sí, porque, al fin y al cabo, las vacas también se quedan embarazadas...).

Sin embargo, hay  que rendirse ante la evidencia: preñada es para los animales y embarazada  para los seres humanos. Utilizar el primer adjetivo para referirse a una  mujer es despectivo. Yo veo difícilmente a alguien decir 'Muchas felicidades, me han dicho que su mujer está preñada'.

Un saludo


----------



## Camilo1964

Nunca me ha gustado lo de _embarazo/embarazada_ dado que siento que hace una equivalencia entre la gestación y un estorbo, algo incomodo (embarazoso, pues). En cambio _preñez/preñada_ entiendo guarda relación con estar plena, llena... Un significado mucho más bonito, en mi criterio.

Saludos,

Camilo
----------
Por cierto, algo especial debe tener la gestación para que hayan tantas palabras para denominarla: embarazo, preñez, estar en cinta, estar en estado (incluso de buena esperanza), gravidez


----------



## Vampiro

Camilo1964 said:


> Nunca me ha gustado lo de _embarazo/embarazada_ dado que siento que hace una equivalencia entre la gestación y un estorbo, algo incomodo (embarazoso, pues). En cambio _preñez/preñada_ entiendo guarda relación con estar plena, llena... Un significado mucho más bonito, en mi criterio.


Independiente de lo que a ti te gusta... ¿usan "preñada" para referirse a una mujer en Venezuela?
Saludos.
_


----------



## Camilo1964

Vampiro said:


> Independiente de lo que a ti te gusta... ¿usan "preñada" para referirse a una mujer en Venezuela?
> Saludos.
> _


Sí, en registros populares y también cuando lo dice la propia mujer que espera un hijo respecto de sí misma.


----------



## Vampiro

cachomero said:


> ... Yo veo difícilmente a alguien decir 'Muchas felicidades, me han dicho que su mujer está preñada'.


Tan difícil y tan extraño como decir: "Supe que tu perrita está embarazada... ¿me regalarías un cachorro?"

---------------------------------

Gracias, Camilo, por la aclaración.
Saludos.
_


----------



## cachomero

Camilo1964 said:


> Por cierto, algo especial debe tener la gestación para que hayan tantas palabras para denominarla: embarazo, preñez, estar en cinta, estar en estado (incluso de buena esperanza), gravidez


Tiene, a mi entender, que es una cuestión con una carga social importantísima. Por eso a veces hay que embellecerla, otras disimularla, otras sancionarla, otras magnificarla...

A propósito, qué hay de parir y dar a luz? No pasa con estos dos términos un poco lo que con embarazo y con preñez?


----------



## Camilo1964

Vampiro said:


> Tan difícil y tan extraño como decir: "Supe que tu perrita está embarazada... ¿me regalarías un cachorro?"


Más de un veterinario usa _embarazo _para el caso de las perras (aparte del técnico _gestación_) y no precisamente por humanización de las mascotas (trato que critican severamente en los dueños). 

Valga esto para Venezuela y en conversaciones, no lo he visto escrito en ningún libro de veterinaria.


----------



## nvilla

Cachomero, 
La evidencia se puede encontrar en la página de web de la real academia española (rae.es). Allí podrás leer la definición de preñada la cual incluyo abajo.
preñada - Dicho de una mujer, o de una hembra de cualquier especie: Que ha concebido y tiene el feto o la criatura en el vientre. 

embarazada - Dicho de una mujer: preñada.


----------



## El peruano

cachomero said:


> Tiene, *a mi entender, que es una cuestión con una carga social importantísima. Por eso a veces hay que embellecerla, otras disimularla, otras sancionarla, otras magnificarla...*
> 
> A propósito, qué hay de parir y dar a luz? No pasa con estos dos términos un poco lo que con embarazo y con preñez?


 

Pienso de la misma manera.


----------



## Quiviscumque

cachomero said:


> Es cierto, en España utilizamos preñada para referirnos a una mujer. El hecho de que lo utilicemos en contextos no despectivos es resultado de una normalización de dicho sentido despectivo. En España se utiliza tanto que la utilización repetida acaba vaciando este término de su sentido despectivo[...]



Bueno, creo que la historia es justo al revés. El latín "praegnas" (por cierto, nada que ver con "estar lleno"; viene de "prae", antes y la raíz "gna-" de "gnascor", "nacer") se aplicaba tanto a animales como a personas. De una presunta variante *praegnis viene el castellano "preñe", forma original que también se aplicaba tanto a animales como a personas. Este es un "simpático" refrán recogido por Gonzalo de Correas:

_Bien, i no mui bien, tener la muxer preñe i no saber de kién; mal, i no mui mal, tenerla muerta de hanbre i no tener ké la dar._

De "preñe" se formó "preñar", y de éste "preñada", que de nuevo se aplicaba tanto a animales como a personas.

Pero el eufemismo es una fuerza muy poderosa, y al menos desde el siglo XVI se empieza a emplear "embarazada" para referirse a la mujer que lleva ese "impedimento, dificultad, obstáculo" en su vientre. Hoy el hablante que emplea la palabra no tiene conciencia del eufemismo, y cree que éste es su sentido propio...

Así que el uso de "preñada" referido a personas, que en un principio era neutro, se ha ido reduciendo, y hoy es o rústico, o familiar, o despectivo.


----------



## cristalito

Si bien es cierto el DRAE tiene registrado prenada entre los que se incluye a los animales y a las mujeres lo cierto es que el habla tiene diferentes niveles y el uso de prenada en lugar de embarazada se da mas en el lenguaje coloquial que en la lengua culta. No debemos olvidar que hay vocablos como el caso de minusvalido, sordomudo, invalido etc. que son palabras de uso comun en los pueblos de hispanoamerica pero que se enfentan con la palabra discapacitado precisamente por las connotaciones negativas que segun los politicos encierran estos vocablos castizos. Para los que creen que *''La evidencia se puede encontrar en la página de web de la real academia española (rae.es). "* Permitanme hacerles el siguiente comentario: Las palabras que registra el DRAE corresponden al lenguaje empleado tanto en Espana como en hispanoamerica. Existen vocablos que solo se dan Espana pero no se utiliza en Hispanoamerica y podria no estar registrado en el DRAE, para muestra un boton, *brecol es un vocablo registrado en el DRAE pero de uso particular en Espana mientras que en Hispanoamerica se prefiere brocoli, calco de ingles broccoli, que hasta hace poco no estaba registrado en el DRAE.  Como lo es actualmente, terapista una palabra correctamente formada en espanol y de uso mayoritario en hispanoamerica pero que el DRAE registra unicamente a TERAPEUTA . Para terminar, el DRAE  es una referencia importante pero la palabra final siempre la tienen los hablantes.*


----------



## swift

Hay un pasaje de la _Brevísima relación de la destrucción de las Indias_ de Bartolomé de las Casas que me quedó grabado desde muy pequeño:


> Han fatigado, e opreso, e sido causa de su acelerada muerte de muchas gentes en esta provincia, haciéndoles llevar la tablazón e madera, de treinta leguas al puerto, para hacer navíos, y enviarlos a buscar miel y cera por los montes, donde los comen los tigres; *y han cargado e cargan hoy las mujeres preñadas y paridas como a bestias*.


Desde entonces, no existe en mi mente una forma amable de referirse a una mujer embarazada empleando el adjetivo _preñada_. Diría que, en Costa Rica, dicho término es más bien despectivo.


----------



## Moritzchen

Las_ animalas_ quedan preñadas, las mujeres están embarazadas, encinta, en estado interesante...


----------



## Nipnip

O graves, en estado de gravedad. Creo que en México en el habla del vulgo no hay una palabra más normal que "aliviarse" como sinónimo de parir. _Marta se alivió de una niña el viernes._


----------



## Jonno

Uf, por aquí "aliviarse" es defecar u orinar...


----------

